# Μ/Υ Δ3 Βοηθός ΔΣΕ/ΓΠΕΠΣ



## transcreation89 (Apr 7, 2016)

Γεια σας

Μεταφράζω ένα πιστοποιητικό σπουδών της Στρατιωτικής Σχολής Ευελπίδων και δυσκολεύομαι με τα ακρωνύμια που εμφανίζονται στην υπογραφή του ατόμου που πιστοποιεί το έγγραφο.
Ενδέχεται το Μ/Υ να είναι «μόνιμος υπαξιωματικός» και το ΔΣΕ "διευθυντής στρατιωτικής εκπαίδευσης» (ή «Διεύθυνση Στρατιωτικών Έργων»).


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

Πιθανές λύσεις:

Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στην υπηρεσία να σου εξηγήσουν.

Αν δεν πάρεις ή δεν μπορούν να σου εξηγήσουν:

Μεταφράζεις μόνο το «Βοηθός» και αφήνεις τα υπόλοιπα έτσι ακριβώς που τα βρήκες. 

Αν ήθελαν οι υπηρεσίες να αποκωδικοποιούμε τις συντομογραφίες τους, θα φρόντιζαν να έχουν και σχετικούς οδηγούς στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> Αν ήθελαν οι υπηρεσίες να αποκωδικοποιούμε τις συντομογραφίες τους, θα φρόντιζαν να έχουν και σχετικούς οδηγούς στο διαδίκτυο.



*Συντομογραφίες Υπηρεσιών Υπουργείων*, του 2011. Αλλά αυτές εδώ δεν τις έχει, τουλάχιστον όχι αξιοποιήσιμες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. 

Ο στρατός είναι άλλο βιλαέτι, όπου οι συντομογραφίες κάθε είδους δίνουν και παίρνουν κατά το δοκούν, είτε μόνιμες, στανταρισμένες, είτε της στιγμής, αυτοσχέδιες. Κι έτσι μένουμε συχνά με το Π στο Χ:




daeman said:


> ....
> “Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the VP is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC on the QT? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC he could end up MIA, and then we'd all be put out in KP."
> 
> [video=youtube;H_aiDDU5z18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H_aiDDU5z18[/video]
> ...



Π.χ. εγώ στο δεύτερο δίμηνο της θητείας ήμουν 

ΔΣ εκπ. ΑΠ/ΗΥ στο Μ/ΓΕΑ ΚΜΗ = Δόκιμος σμηνίας εκπαιδευόμενος αναλυτής-προγραμματιστής ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών στο Κέντρο Μηχανογράφησης της Μοίρας του Γενικού Επιτελείου Αεροπορίας. 

Προφανώς δεν είναι άχρηστες οι συντομογραφίες.  Το κακό είναι πως δεν συντομεύουν τη θητεία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

Και για να βγάλω όλο το άχτι μου: Εκτός από τις συντομογραφίες, ο οδηγός θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνει και τις επίσημες αποδόσεις των φορέων και των αξιωμάτων σε μερικές βασικές ξένες γλώσσες, για να μη γράφει ο κάθε μεταφραστής το μακρύ του και το κοντό του και να μη χρειάζεται να ανακαλύπτουμε συνέχεια τον τροχό. Αλλά βέβαια το Ελληνικό Κράτος έχει το νόμπελ της κατασπατάλησης του χρόνου του πολίτη.


----------



## Lina (Apr 7, 2016)

Εγώ στην αρχή της καριέρας μου που είχα να μεταφράσω κάτι παρόμοιο, από τον στρατό, και δεν υπήρχαν τότε ούτε στα όνειρά μας αυτές οι ονλάιν μεταφραστικές κοινότητες για να ρωτήσω, θυμάμαι ότι πολύ διστακτικά είχα τηλεφωνήσει στο νούμερο που υπήρχε επάνω στο έγγραφο, σκεπτόμενη πώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν αυτοί οι βαριεστημένοι γραφειοκράτες του ανδροκρατικού στρατού μια νεαρή μεταφράστρια (τι πράγμα;), και είχα εκπλαγεί ευχάριστα με την ευγενική και άμεση εξυπηρέτηση/απάντηση.

Πάρε τηλέφωνο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2016)

Εγώ θα ρίξω πάντως μια educated μαντεψιά για το ΓΠΕΠΣ: Γραφείο Προσωπικού Επιθεώρησης Στρατού (απλώς και μόνο επειδή ΓΕΠΣ είναι η Γενική Επιθεώρηση Στρατού και ο Γενικός Επιθεωρητής Στρατού και ΓΠ είναι πολύ συχνά το Γραφείο Προσωπικού). Αλλά είναι 100% μαντεψιά στα τυφλά (αν ήταν ΓΠΓΕΠΣ θα το ρισκάριζα πιο εύκολα).


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2016)

Μ/Υ = Μόνιμος Υπάλληλος

ΔΣΕ = Διεύθυνση Στρατιωτικών Έργων


----------

